# Modified LGB Centerflow hopper car



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey All,

Well, yet another of my latest projects. LGB's Centerflow hopper represents a Phase 1 ACF Centerflow. I made some modifications to make it a Phase 2 version. Who can pick out the modifications?

Anyway, thanks to Stan (again) for printing the decals for me.

Enjoy!










Brian B.
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 

Another great looking car... Not sure of the exact differences between the proto versions, but I can see you added 2 horizontal ridges across the top of the car (flat section under walkways) and re-sheeted the cylindrical sides (probably to add the vertical seems and to get rid of the big horizontal bump-out that is normally there). 

-Ray


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray,
Good eye. Except I didn't resheet the sides. I scraped and sanded the horizontal angle bracket off of the side and just added the vertical weld seams with strips of styrene. The USA Trains car is a phase 2 car but is the longer 4 bay version (less for the grain industry and more for the plastics industry)

Here's an in progress picture it shows the 2 horizontal ribs you pointed out, the weld seams and the rivets at the top of the side ladders (all white styrene pieces). It's a pretty simple conversion and adds a bit of variety to the fleet.










This is an example of an original LGB  (ACF Phase 1) car. I just removed the Pennsylvania lettering and added my own decals. Too bad LGB will never offer this plain of a paint scheme.









Brian B.
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

what about the hopper gates? They don't look like the big LGB ones that open? Are they modified USA?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

BNSF, 

They're the stock LGB gates.....I thought the USA Trains gates were way oversized. Neither one is very impressive - scalewise....but the LGB do work well and I'll leave them because I may use them for real in the future. 

Brian B.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't tell from the picture, but wasn't sure. Although the LGB ones are a little oversized it helps with the 'play' factor as I enjoy loading my cars with 
real loads to ship. I'm still trying to find a small sized bead to suggest grain products, but I think it's neat when the shipper can recieve a fully loaded car, and then have the industry unload! All of my industries on my layout will have operating functions as they get built. 
Craig


----------

